# 26 Zoll TFT 3D Fähig



## Tripleh84 (6. August 2010)

*26 Zoll TFT 3D Fähig*

Hi,

ich hab alles durchsucht. Gibt es denn 26er TFTs mit 120HZ. Ich finde einfach keinen. Will einen neuen Monitor weil mein alter 24er Acer G24 ausgedient hat. Will aber einen größeren Kaufen und der auch gleich 3D kann für die Zukunft.


----------



## Whitey (6. August 2010)

*AW: 26 Zoll TFT 3D Fähig*

Nein, soetwas gibt es noch nicht und wird es in nächster Zukunft wohl auch nicht geben, zumindest nicht mit DVI-D, da der DVI-D schon bei den 23,6" Geräten mit 120HZ nahe an der Datenübertragungsgrenze arbeitet.


----------



## Tripleh84 (6. August 2010)

*AW: 26 Zoll TFT 3D Fähig*

hm danke, dann lohnt sich der mist wohl nicht. Dann kann ich mir auch en 26er mit guter Qualität. Einen zum Empfehlen? Ich wollte den 266H von Asus.


----------



## Whitey (6. August 2010)

*AW: 26 Zoll TFT 3D Fähig*

Für was brauchst du ihn denn? 

schnelle Shooter, Strategiespiele, Multimedia (DVD, Office usw.)?


----------



## Tripleh84 (6. August 2010)

*AW: 26 Zoll TFT 3D Fähig*

Für Games. Alles eigentlich. Aber hauptsächlich games und Filme. Muss ein besseres Bild wie mein Acer G24 haben ab besten auch mit Gloss Display.


----------



## Superwip (6. August 2010)

*AW: 26 Zoll TFT 3D Fähig*



Weissi schrieb:


> Nein, soetwas gibt es noch nicht und wird es in nächster Zukunft wohl auch nicht geben, zumindest nicht mit DVI-D, da der DVI-D schon bei den 23,6" Geräten mit 120HZ nahe an der Datenübertragungsgrenze arbeitet.



Das hat doch nichts mit der Größe zu tun, nur mit der Auflösung -1920x1080 in dem Fall-

Soweit ich weiß ist ein 120Hz 26 Zöller von ASUS angekündigt, wann der aber kommt steht in den Sternen; Asus hat immerhin als erste Firma vor über einem Jahr einen Full HD 120Hz Monitor angekündigt- erschienen ist er bis jetzt nicht; trotz 26" wird dieses Gerät aber weiterhin nur eine 1920x1080er Auflösung haben, was bei 26 Zöllern aber nicht unbedingt ungewöhnlich ist; 

Höhere Auflösungen inklusive 1920x1200 sind nur via Display Port möglich, ich denke daher, es wird noch eine Weile dauern (bis DP sich wirklich durchgesetzt hat, es erscheinen ja immernoch -vor allem immo für 3D notwendige nVidia GraKas, siehe GTX 260 Referenzdesign- ohne) bis solche Geräte auf den Markt kommen; möglicherweise kommt aber schon in absehbarer Zukunft ein Gerät für den proffessionellen Bereich, wo DP schon verbreiteter ist; der Preis dürfte dann aber geschmalzen sein (ich denke kaum unter 2000€)


----------



## Tripleh84 (6. August 2010)

*AW: 26 Zoll TFT 3D Fähig*

*ASUS VW266H*


Ist der den zum Empfehlen?


----------



## Superwip (6. August 2010)

*AW: 26 Zoll TFT 3D Fähig*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> *ASUS VW266H*
> 
> 
> Ist der den zum Empfehlen?



Sicher nicht schlecht und recht preiswert aber auch nur mit 1920x 1080, nur 60Hz und nicht 3D tauglich


----------



## Tripleh84 (6. August 2010)

*AW: 26 Zoll TFT 3D Fähig*

nö der hat 1920x1200. Ja 3D kann der net. Aber gibts ja keinen in der größe. Aber so ist er generell gut oder?


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. August 2010)

*AW: 26 Zoll TFT 3D Fähig*

Joa der Preis ist schon nett, nur brauch man doch keine "Lautsprecher" wobei man diese Dinger an dem Monitor nicht Lautsprecher nenne kann.
Ausserdem ist die beigelegte Software SPLENDID doch auch kostenlos aus dem Internet erhätlich oder ?


----------



## Superwip (6. August 2010)

*AW: 26 Zoll TFT 3D Fähig*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Joa der Preis ist schon nett, nur brauch man doch keine "Lautsprecher" wobei man diese Dinger an dem Monitor nicht Lautsprecher nenne kann.
> Ausserdem ist die beigelegte Software SPLENDID doch auch kostenlos aus dem Internet erhätlich oder ?


 
Unnötige Features sollten kein Nachteil sein und ein gutes P/L Verhältnis bekommt er nicht erst dadurch


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. August 2010)

*AW: 26 Zoll TFT 3D Fähig*

Da hast du auch wieder recht....
Ey mal OT :http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...uch-nein-nich-die-eig-bersprochene-bonzs.html


€: Wurde schon gelöscht...


----------



## Cey (7. August 2010)

*AW: 26 Zoll TFT 3D Fähig*

Mit dem Acer 23,6" 3d monitor bin ich sehr zufrieden in 2d und 3d, ist meiner Meinung nach empfehlenswert.


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. August 2010)

*AW: 26 Zoll TFT 3D Fähig*

Jup ist auch super nur will er einen 26" Monitor


----------



## Whitey (7. August 2010)

*AW: 26 Zoll TFT 3D Fähig*



Weissi schrieb:


> da der DVI-D schon bei den 23,6" Geräten mit 120HZ nahe an der Datenübertragungsgrenze arbeitet.





Superwip schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit der Größe zu tun, nur mit der Auflösung -1920x1080 in dem Fall-



Ich weiss, ich habe das bewusst nicht geschrieben, da sowieso jeder 23,6 Zöller mit 120HZ die Auflösung 1920x1080 besitzt, somit hätte das jedem klar sein sollen, aber wenn es einem egal ist, dass der Monitor in 26" nur eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 hat, der kann gerne warten.

Möglich währe das aufjedenfall mit DVI-D, da muss ich Superwip recht geben, aber ob das sinnvoll ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ich sage nur Pixelabstand!


----------



## Blauschwein (10. August 2010)

*AW: 26 Zoll TFT 3D Fähig*

Moin.

Guck mal Hier rein. Ich habe die gleiche Frage gestellt, der Monitor scheint in Ordnung zu sein.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------

